# Any recommendations for door closer replacement?



## Haunted Wolf (Apr 18, 2007)

Hi all,

I am looking to replace a modified door closer with an actual air cylinder. Anyone have a suggestion? I've seen a few references to Bimba 025-D with a5" Stroke...anyone have experience with it?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## gadget-evilusions (Jan 26, 2007)

Are you trying to replace one in an existing prop or are you just trying to find one that has about the same force and stroke?


----------



## Haunted Wolf (Apr 18, 2007)

New prop, similar force and stroke. - Thanks!


----------



## jrzmac (Aug 22, 2006)

these are spring return, just like a storm door closer. so you'll only need a 3 way valve as gravity will help reset it. i think the 5" is $27.00.
http://www.frightprops.com/frightprops/props/Product.asp?ID=0627


----------

